# I’m such an idiot!!



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I’m such an idiot!! I go to start cutting the rails / stiles for my walnut burl box project. I installed my 1/16” slot cutter and started making some test cuts (see pics). The wood was not feeding smoothly, and the walnut was smoking up! What’s going on? Turns out my slot cutter was installed “upside down”… I didn’t even think of this when putting it on the arbor. I hope I didn’t screw up the cutting heads… Put it down as a rookie mistake and someone out there learn from it!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Should be okay. You aren't the only one here two weeks ago took my blade off my bandsaw and went to back on I put it on upside down now that is an idiot.  Ran my finger over it and it was upside down who would have thought.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nickbee

No big deal  this is the norm for left handed people,, and the fence is on the other side of the bit    ,,,, just joking 


=============



Nickbee said:


> I’m such an idiot!! I go to start cutting the rails / stiles for my walnut burl box project. I installed my 1/16” slot cutter and started making some test cuts (see pics). The wood was not feeding smoothly, and the walnut was smoking up! What’s going on? Turns out my slot cutter was installed “upside down”… I didn’t even think of this when putting it on the arbor. I hope I didn’t screw up the cutting heads… Put it down as a rookie mistake and someone out there learn from it!


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement guys. The good news is the bit is fine. In fact it's better than fine. With it installed the proper way it cuts like a red-hot knife through butter which is what I expected from this bit. I'll be updating my build along thread in show and tell soon with some pics of the cuts...


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Live and learn, Nickbee. If you don't make mistakes you aren't doing anything.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Nickbee,

Mistakes don't make an idiot....not learning from them though might qualify a person for the position......seems you learned from your mistake so.....maybe you're just smart.....just a thought....

Ed......


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks guys... I was just mad at myself for not thinking of looking for an orientation. Here are a few groves I cut last night (multiple passes). I'll update the build along thread tonight.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Looking good so far Nick. 

BTW, we all have brain farts from time to time.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nickbee you make a novas feel a little better, I sure seem to make more saw dust than anything else. After seeing your boxes, maybe there is hope for me. I know my wife hopes so after all the money I have spent.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nickbee

I just can't wait till you discover the power of the T & G bit set,, "(multiple passes) " I see you do GREAT work with the standard bits 

With T & G set and a set of over size bearings I sure you will fall into a new class router user.. 

======



Nickbee said:


> Thanks guys... I was just mad at myself for not thinking of looking for an orientation. Here are a few groves I cut last night (multiple passes). I'll update the build along thread tonight.


----------



## pgeer (Sep 13, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> HI Nickbee
> 
> No big deal  this is the norm for left handed people,, and the fence is on the other side of the bit    ,,,, just joking
> 
> ...


Been there, Done that, Got the tee shirt! 

Heh Heh, I'll go along with that left handed thing  being a lefty myself


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

They say left hand people are smarter than right hand people and I think that's true, they use both sides of the brain  but they still wipe with the right hand because the TP is on the right side the norm...This I'm not sure of this because I'm right handed but it sure looks that way to me...I don't watch people wipe   LOL LOL and the controls for the dump machine are made for right handed people 

It's a right hand world I think,,,   

=========


pgeer said:


> Been there, Done that, Got the tee shirt!
> 
> Heh Heh, I'll go along with that left handed thing  being a lefty myself


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Have you heard about the blond woodworker who complained about how inconvenient it was to hold work pieces against the bottom surface of the router table? (vision of plate-mounted router sitting on top)


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

My Grandson was helping to make a chair for his Mom and drilled a hole in wrong place (where it showed). Naturally, he was feeling pretty bad until I explained; " If you want perfection, go to the furniture store, most people will never notice your goof and the ones that do will know it is hand made".


----------



## pgeer (Sep 13, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> They say left hand people are smarter than right hand people and I think that's true, they use both sides of the brain  but they still wipe with the right hand because the TP is on the right side the norm...This I'm not sure of this because I'm right handed but it sure looks that way to me...I don't watch people wipe   LOL LOL and the controls for the dump machine are made for right handed people
> 
> ...


That's funny, it is a right handed world.... but I'm usually standing when finishing up the paper work, so that puts everything on the left. LOL


----------

